# Forum Sweet and Spicy Chili "Update recipe #2"



## sqwib (Jul 16, 2012)

_Fixed Links February 27, 2013_
 ​*Forum Sweet and Spicy Chili*









This was an attempt to duplicate a chili made by "Bagelocity and the Soup King Cafe"

Although I missed the mark, it was very good.
I plan on tweaking the recipe again. I have a few ideas.

I will post the original recipe that was tweaked by many forum members.
Next to the original recipe will be the tweaked recipe I will be attempting next.

 

I omitted some of the salt from the original recipe, but the final product needed salt, so I added the salt back.

It was fairly spicy so I omitted the cayenne as well.
I figured I could add a little heat when testing the chili

Recipe # 1 was a very good chili, but I wasn't that close to what my goal was, it was too thick, overcooked, too much meat and too spicy, however on recipe#2 it was much closer.​After taste testing recipe#2  and a lengthy discussion as to what the differences were between this recipe#2 and Bagelocity's it was noted that their Bagelocity's chili also has solid meat as well as ground meat giving it a slightly different texture than what my first 2 recipes had.
On recipe # 2 it was also noted that it wasn't as spicy either because I omitted the cayenne and reduced the jalapeno from four to three, so in recipe #3 I will bump up the hot sauce slightly and add the jalapeno back.

 

  Recipe attempt #1  Recipe attempt #2


1 lg. red onion, chopped
4 whole jalapeno peppers
1, seeded, chopped green pepper
2, seeded, chopped red bell peppers
4 cloves garlic, peeled, chopped, sauteed in butter
2 (14 oz.) cans stewed tomatoes
1 can v-8
1 c. red wine (burgundy preferred)
3 tbsp. Brown Sugar
3 tbsp. vinegar
1 tbsp. olive oil
1/2 tsp. hot pepper sauce (sriracha brand) or red tabasco
1 tbsp. chili powder
1/4 tsp. celery salt
3 tsp. oregano
1 tbsp soy sauce
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
1/4 tsp cayenne
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
¼ teaspoon allspice
1 tbsp. garlic powder
1 tbsp. onion powder
3 TBS Hershey's chocolate powder 
1 tsp. cracked pepper
5.5 lbs. lean ground round or chuck 80/20
2 (14 1/2 oz.) cans dark red kidney beans, optional
Thicken with 1-2 tablespoons of flour

2 lg. red onion, chopped sweat in pan
3 whole jalapeno peppers
1, seeded, chopped green pepper
3, seeded, chopped red bell peppers
2 Orange Pepper
6 cloves chopped roasted garlic
3 (14 oz.) cans stewed tomatoes
1 can v-8
1 c. red wine (burgundy preferred)
3 TBSP. Brown Sugar
3 TBSP. vinegar
1 TBSP. olive oil FOR GARLIC
1 tsp. hot pepper sauce (sriracha brand) or red Tabasco
3 TBSP. Dark chili powder
1/2 tsp. celery salt
1/2 tsp.seasoned salt
3 tsp. oregano
1 TBSP. soy sauce
2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 
1/4 tsp. cayenne OMIT
1 TBSP. cumin
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
¼ tsp. allspice
1 TBSP. garlic powder
1 TBSP. onion powder
3 TBSP. Hershey's chocolate powder 
1 tsp. cracked pepper
2 lbs. lean ground round or chuck 80/20
1 (14 1/2 oz.) cans dark red kidney beans, optional
1 (14 1/2 oz.) cans light red kidney beans, optional



 Recipe attempt #3 


2 lg. red onion, chopped, sweat in pan
4 whole jalapeno peppers
1, seeded, chopped green pepper
2, seeded, chopped orange pepper
3, seeded, chopped red bell peppers
6 cloves chopped roasted garlic
3 (14 oz.) cans stewed tomatoes
1 can v-8
1 c. red wine (burgundy preferred)
3 tbsp. Brown Sugar
3 tbsp. vinegar
2 tsp. hot pepper sauce (sriracha brand) or red tabasco
3 tbsp. Dark chili powder
1/2 tsp. celery salt
3 tsp. oregano
1 tbsp soy sauce
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
1 tbsp cumin
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
¼ teaspoon allspice
1 tbsp. garlic powder
1 tbsp. onion powder
3 TBS Hershey's chocolate powder 
1 tsp. cracked pepper
2 lbs. lean ground round or chuck 80/20
1 lb. stewing beef cubed small and browned
i cup of beef broth
1 (14 1/2 oz.) cans dark red kidney beans, optional
1 (14 1/2 oz.) cans light red kidney beans, optional
 

Roast Garlic.

Sweat onions

Mix all ingredients except beef, flour and kidney beans in large pot. Cook over medium heat about 1 1/2 hours.


Meanwhile, brown meat in large skillet, drain off excess fat and add to crock, brown stewing beef, drain off excess fat and add to crock, pour 1 cup of beef broth into crock. Keep cooked beef warm in crock pot while the chili mixture is cooking.

After chili mixture has cooked 1 1/2 hours, add to beef; cook for a few hours then add kidney beans; cook for another few hours.

For best flavor development, let chili set for several hours or refrigerate overnight. Heat thoroughly before serving.













 



























 




















 






 






 






 






 






 







Cook for several hours then add the beans.








*Notes*


I have a Guinea pig in work who swears by "Bagelocity and the Soup King Cafe's" chili.
So we shared a cup of this chili and tossed around some ideas and although the heat and sweet were not far off, we agreed the consistency was way off.




Chili was much meatier compared to Bagelocity.

It was a little bit spicier, not much but it was spicier.

Sweetness was very similar, so looks like I'm on the right track there.

Chili was much thicker than Bagelocity's chili. 

I slow cooked this for 6 hours or so after the initial simmer, it may have been overcooked?

Thickening with flour should help with the right consistency, I was attempting to thicken by reduction, however some of the ingredients lost their body especially the tomatoes, so I think that thickening with flour will be the way to go once the chili has cooked several hours.

Slow cooking the chunk meat then adding some of the other ingredients later may help as well.
I was getting worried while the veggies were cooking because the allspice was really strong I thought to myself, _man 1/4 teaspoon of this stuff and that's all I could smell_. The allspice smell subsided after about an hour of simmering.

My attempt to duplicate the restaurants chili is a little off as far as texture goes, however it was close in flavor and damn good chili!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess the Yellow Hi-lite is what you will do next time? I can guarantee that any commercial chain restaurant Chili is going to be more juice and beans than meat, so not surprised there. Sounds like you are really sensitive to Allspice because that is not much at all. I have a Coney Sauce for Hot Dogs that uses 2tsp for 2Lb of Meat...Yummy! The Chili still sounds really good...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with Chef....they are not going to add as much meat. Save $ that way. Looks good!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Lookin' good!!!



Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have a Coney Sauce for Hot Dogs that uses 2tsp for 2Lb of Meat...Yummy!



Do tell !!!???


~Martin


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 16, 2012)

The chili looks really good, but then I knew it would because of the guy doing the cooking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You might consider thickening with tomato paste instead of flour. We cook our chili by simmering for an hour, stirring occaisionally and then let it sit for a couple of hours before a reheat and serve.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks dang good!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 18, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I guess the Yellow Hi-lite is what you will do next time? I can guarantee that any commercial chain restaurant Chili is going to be more juice and beans than meat, so not surprised there. Sounds like you are really sensitive to Allspice because that is not much at all. I have a Coney Sauce for Hot Dogs that uses 2tsp for 2Lb of Meat...Yummy! The Chili still sounds really good...JJ


Yes and I have to agree on the meat as well. The allspice was only noticeable during the simmer, it was not noticeable after it went into the crock.


KathrynN said:


> I agree with Chef....they are not going to add as much meat. Save $ that way. Looks good!


Thanks.


DiggingDogFarm said:


> Lookin' good!!!
> Do tell !!!???
> ~Martin


Thanks and Ditto on that coney sauce.


cliffcarter said:


> The chili looks really good, but then I knew it would because of the guy doing the cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Not sure I want to thicken with tomato paste, afraid it will over power the other flavors, thing I'm gonna go wit flour for thickening next time.


SmokinHusker said:


> Looks dang good!


It was good but not what my target was, so after the next batch I'll drop by wit the results.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks great! Saved to evernote. Thanks!Thumbs Up


----------



## sqwib (Feb 27, 2013)

Fixed Links on original Post


----------

